# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Barge capping on skillion flyover roof

## skidave

Hi all, 
Just finishing a skillion roof over a deck at home. I've got the sheeting on, but just want to check on the correct way to have the barge flashing meet at the top and side fascia? 
Do I just cut one piece longer (say the one that runs across the top fascia), and fold it under running along the side fascia?

----------


## woodchip

The best way to do this (imho) is with a "four fold" capping, the sides are made slightly longer, then cut & folded so when you put the top capping over it , you can rivet them together.
Sorry im not good with drawing programs to draw a picture, but you could research that, as a start.
cheers

----------


## intertd6

normally a metal barge fascia is used & at the corners the standard corner joiner joins the two together at the horizontal fascia, a barge flashing then finishes over the roof to barge junction & similarly at the high end of the roof
regards inter

----------


## tpgmic

10mm hook at bottom 90mm up the fascia 140mm across roof sheet 10mm break on finish this is for corri profile which sheet profile are u working with?

----------


## tpgmic

oh didn't check the dates the job's probably finished by now!!

----------


## ringtail

> 10mm hook at bottom 90mm up the fascia 140mm across roof sheet 10mm break on finish this is for corri profile which sheet profile are u working with?

  
Interesting though  :Biggrin:  Dont suppose you have a pic or could do a sketch ?

----------


## cyclic

> Interesting though  Dont suppose you have a pic or could do a sketch ?

  Scroll down to Barge Capping page 12  http://www.cadtech.com.au/Products/S...ling_guide.pdf

----------


## ringtail

Looks good , thanks Cyclic. Thats how I do mine

----------


## skidave

Sorry guys - have only just come back to this! 
I'm working with the standard corrugation. The barge capping I have is rolled at the bottom - so I'm wondering how I join two pieces that meet at 90 degrees? Do I just mitre them and butt them up, or do I fold one piece so it goes behind the other then rivet together?

----------


## woodchip

> do I fold one piece so it goes behind the other then rivet together?

  Yes, & I always fold the top of the barge around so the ridge capping 'snaps' over it, riveting through the ridge capping into the fold of the barge.
cheers

----------

